# Snow storm heading to Indy..



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

You guys ready? Hopefully its not a bust.

Sounds like its going to be a heavy wet snow.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

What are they calling for there? We are supposed to be 3-5 or 1-3 depending on who you listen too.  Fingers are crossed! The only problem is my salt pile is very low and this is going to kill it for the year.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Bring it own!!!!!!!


----------



## winter angel (Oct 7, 2005)

I'll believe this when I see it. I hope for a good one.
Be nice for the end of the season.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

9:32PM Fishers - Indiana 1/2" snow on ground and coming down hard, I thought it wasn't supposed to snow till in the AM??? I'll take it however, let's hope it keeps it up!


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

Another bust !!!!:realmad:


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Its looking that way here too!:realmad:


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

hahaha

Gotta love Indiana.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

*0-3*

O for three.........


----------

